# Strategie HW ET200s



## Manfred Stangl (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo Kollegen.
Ich hab ein paar Grundsätzliche Fragen zum Aufbau dezentraler Peripherie mittels ET200.

Ich baue eine Maschine, die 20m lang wird. Die Maschine ist eine Produktionslinie, wo 3mm dicke Schläuche gewickelt (in Ringe) werden 2-20m lang. Danach werden diese auf ein Transportsystem auf Produktträger abgelegt. Die Träger laufen auf einem ständig laufenden Transportsystem – nicht getaktet. Danach kommen verschiedene Bearbeitungsstationen: etikettieren, ultraschallschweissen, auf ein Ende etwas aufstecken; mit Wendelförderer und Vereinzelung, Prüfung auf Länge und Durchmesser, nochwas drauf wieder fördern und prüfen, noch mal etikettieren, runternehmen.
Wenn jemand kennt, wie eine Kabelkonfektioniermaschine. Vorne die 1000km Spule rein, hinten ein fertig konfektioniertes Kaltgerätekabel raus.

Ein Schaltschrank mit einer 315 PNDP, einem PC über PN für BDE, einem Mobile Panel, das an 3-5 Zugangspunkten angeschlossen werden kann.
Dann hab ich 5 Unterstationen ET200. 2 davon mit CPU. Die größte Unterstation ist die im Bild angefügte „wickeln“. Da hängen 3 Servos dran, die die Wickelmotore betreiben (nur DI/DO). 3 FUs für Förderbänder. 1 FU für einen Hubtisch (AO). Die Längenmessung wird über Umdrehungsimpulse realisiert, nicht über Inkremental o.Ä. 

Kurz und gut werden dezentral ca. 530 DI und 350 DO verarbeitet.
Zu 80% Pneumatikzylinderabfragen und Ansteuerungen.

An der 315 bleiben dann ca. 260DI und ca. 200 DO über IMs ohne CPU. 
Die beiden IM mit CPU habe ich wegen einigen zeitkritischen Abfragen – aber auch nur Zylinder u.ä.

Ja was ist eigentlich meine Frage? Grundsätzliches:
Geht das überhaupt so wie ich es mir überlege?
Packt das die 315?
Geht das mit dem IMs mit CPU?
Ich denke es hat sicher jemand Erfahrung mit so ähnlichen Maschinen.

Bitte um Tipps.

Ich probier´s mal hier, weil mit unserem Schwachmatic – Vertreter möchte ich nur im Notfall kommunizieren.

Danke 
Manfred


----------



## Paule (24 Mai 2011)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Packt das die 315?


Hallo Manfred,
also die neuen 315er CPU's sind schon wirklich sehr Leistungsstark.
Deshalb hätte ich da keine bedenken, höchstens Dir würde der Speicherplatz nicht ausreichen, aber selbst in diesem Punkt wurden sie verbessert.
Mit der alten Generation hätte ich allerdings bedenken.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo Manfred,
erstmal noch meinen herzlichsten nachträglich ...

Für die "neue" 315 habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können - mit der "alten" hat Paule aber auf jeden Fall Recht. Vielleicht doch mit einer 317 liebäugeln ...? 

Du solltest aber auch berücksichtigen, dass die ET200-CPU's IM151-7 (oder 8 ) auch nicht gerade Brenn-Öfen sind - es kommt also auch da darauf an, was die Teile leisten sollen und wie schnell ggf. etwas berechnet werden soll.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Manfred Stangl (24 Mai 2011)

Danke Larry!

Also mal Danke!! Berechnungen in dem Sinn hab ich nicht wirklich. Die Förderbänder werden analog skaliert und ausgegeben. Allerdings sind es sind dezentral circa 520DI, 350DO, 1AI, 15AO, wie gesagt gefühlte - ich weiß nicht genau - 200 Zylinder. Die Angst vorm Speicher hatte ich nur wenig, allerdings wenn ich so denke habe ich einen perfekten FB zur Zylinderüberwachung der hat 482 byte und der idb 48 dazu. da wird mir richtig schwindlig. Das wären bei 200 Zyl schon 100k, oder? (allerdings auf 2 CPU + ein Teil auf die 31x).
In Wirklichkeit Bitgeschubse. Verriegelungen, Freigaben und eben die allgegenwärtigen Zylinderauswertungen.


----------



## JesperMP (24 Mai 2011)

Insgesamt 790 DI und 550 DO. Das ist eine mittelgrosse Maschine.
Der neusten 315 ist wirklich viel leistungsstarker als die alte.
Wenn die Funktionalität von die 790/550 E/A ziemlich einfach ist, dann kein Problem.
Viele Berechnungen usw. wäre ein Problem.
Gibt es viele Zählern ? Wie schnell müssen die Gebern erfassen werden ?
Zum Glück kann man Problemlos eine grössere CPU einsetzten, und mit eine Projekt von diese grösse ist der Mehrkosten kein Thema, oder ?

Das mit die IM CPUs wurde bedeuten das du IM151-8 verwendest, und per Profinet alles zusammenbinden ? 
Mit die neue Profinet I-Device Funktionen ist das viel einfacher als Profibus.
IM151-8 ist dazu auch ungf. 5x schneller als IM151-7.

Frage: Ist diese Maschine einen gemeinsamen Einheit, oder besteht es von Unterstationen die individuel betrieben werden können ? Nur in den letzteren Fall wurde ich es mit untergeordneter IM CPUs lösen.
Nur 1 HMI deuten an das es ist wirklich nur 1 Maschine.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (24 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Insgesamt 790 DI und 550 DO. Das ist eine mittelgrosse Maschine.
> Der neusten 315 ist wirklich viel leistungsstarker als die alte.
> Wenn die Funktionalität von die 790/550 E/A ziemlich einfach ist, dann kein Problem.
> Viele Berechnungen usw. wäre ein Problem.
> ...


 
Servus Jesper,

den Unterschied zw. 7 und 8 kannte ich nicht, aber bei 5x schneller denke ich, es gibt kein Problem. Also werde ich auf PN umprojektieren.
Aus momentaner Sicht so gut wie keine Berechnungen.
Ja, die Maschine ist eine gemeinsame Einheit, wo nix seperat betrieben werden kann. Für die IBN wärs natürlich einfacher.



JesperMP schrieb:


> ...individuel betrieben werden können ? Nur in den letzteren Fall wurde ich es mit untergeordneter IM CPUs lösen.


 
Naja ich hab da einige Sensoren, die schnell (aufgrund der Bandgeschwindigkeit) erfaßt werden müssen.
Aber ich denke wenn ich das Geld in eine 317 investiere, und ich mir die IM CPU erspare...mal schauen und den Katalog rechnen lassen.


----------



## JesperMP (24 Mai 2011)

317-2PN/DP un Ethernet IMs finde ich wäre eine saubere Lösung.
Wie schnell müssen die Sensoren erfasst werden ?


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2011)

E/A ist bei den neuen 315-CPUs kein Problem. Du kannst jetzt - soweit ich es jetzt im Kopf hab - bis 2048 E/A-Byte. Allerdings musst du in der CPU-Projektierung das einstellen. Standardmässig sind 255 E/A-Byte eingestellt.
Also wenn dir der Speicher reicht, dann spricht nichts gegen die 315er.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> 317-2PN/DP un Ethernet IMs finde ich wäre eine saubere Lösung.
> Wie schnell müssen die Sensoren erfasst werden ?


 
Guten Morgen!

Die IMs aber ohne CPU, oder?
Also standardmäßig werden die meisten Sensoren ca. 30ms anstehen. Einige wenige wahrscheinlich doch weniger. ME nach sind 30ms ja kein Problem, doch ich habe keine SPS mit so einem umfangreichen Programm -weder am laufen, noch selbst geschrieben. Also keine Erfahrung bzgl. Zykluszeit.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Mai 2011)

Falls du wirklich ein Problem hast, dass die Sensoren kürzer bedämpft sind, als deine Zykluszeit, könntest du die Sensoren im Zeitob abfragen. Wobei du in dem Zeit OB aber vorher den Zustand akualisieren musst.

Alle vorredner haben recht, die 315 und die 317 sind rennmaschinen.
Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, nimm die 317. Je nach dem wie man von S übers Ohr gehauen wird, ist der unterschied ca 1000€. Das dürfte doch bei Dir kein Problem sein.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 Mai 2011)

Servus AUDSU!

Hab heut nicht schlafen können, und den Katalog und den Selection Tool bemüht. Also folgendes Ergebnis:

alles Profinet verbunden
CPU317 2 PNDP + 2x IM mit CPU 15k€
CPU317 2 PNDP + IMs ohne CPU 14,3k€
CPU315 2 PNDP + 2x IM mit CPU 13,6k€

Ich werd mich auf die 17er mit zusätzlichen CPUs versteifen. Nachdem´s ein Prototyp ist, soll man nicht am falschen Ende sparen.
 Schon gar nicht, wenn am anderen Ende ein Sprengzünder dranhängt.


----------



## Deltal (25 Mai 2011)

Eine weitere Alternative um die Sensoren schnell abzufragen wäre der Einsatz von HF Geräten (E/A und IM), damit du die Eingänge Taktsyncron abfragen kannst. Ist natürlich Preislich nicht gerade positiv..

Hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht die Sicherheitstechnik auch über die CPU laufen zu lassen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es eigentlich wenn du ein IPC (z.b. 477C mit RTX-F und Flex) als 
bundel kaufst. Leistung genug und Preislich billiger als eine 317 und ein paar
IM CPU's.
Da du ja sowieso einen PC verbaust warum nicht gleich alles auf einen laufen lassen.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Mai 2011)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:
			
		

> Die IMs aber ohne CPU, oder?


Ja, meinte ich.



			
				Manfred Stangl schrieb:
			
		

> Also standardmäßig werden die meisten Sensoren ca. 30ms anstehen.


Das wäre kein Problem.



			
				Manfred Stangl schrieb:
			
		

> Einige wenige wahrscheinlich doch weniger.


Das musst du am liebsten näher untersuchen. Ich glaube 15 ms wäre selbst mit 315 erreichbar. Ich hatte ein Projekt mit ungf. 600 E/A, und relativ viel SCL code, das gab es 50 ms mit die alten 315, und 15 ms mit die neuen 315.



			
				Manfred Stangl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mich auf die 17er mit zusätzlichen CPUs versteifen. Nachdem´s ein Prototyp ist, soll man nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


Also willst du 317 und IM CPUs ?
Ich bin überzeugt das ein 317 + IM (nicht IM CPU) ist mit sicherheit ausreichend.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also willst du 317 und IM CPUs ?
> Ich bin überzeugt das ein 317 + IM (nicht IM CPU) ist mit sicherheit ausreichend.


Sehe ich auch so ...
Die IM-CPU's machen m.E. nur Sinn, wenn du die Baugruppe mit der IM-CPU auch seperat betreiben können willst - oder wenn sie von der Hauptmaschine weitestgehend unabhängig arbeiten kann und dadurch diese dann entlastet.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2011)

Die aktuelle 317 ist schon verdammt schnell. Ich musste bei einer Anlage heute Sensorsignale entprellen, da die CPU schon beinahe jeden Huster mit bekommt. 3ms Eingangsverzögerung der Eingänge und 8ms Zykluszeit der CPU ist mir manchmal fast zu schnell.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Mai 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die aktuelle 317 ist schon verdammt schnell.


Auf jeden Fall ... !!!
Ich mache mit den Dingern z.B. Auswertung von Profilkurven (im Zyklus) ohne im Ablaufprogramm Stress zu bekommen ...


----------



## xetni (24 Juli 2011)

*Warum ET200S*

Ich habe den Beitrag erst heute gelesen deshalb die Antwort wahrscheinlich zu spät für dieses Projekt.Ich würde das komplett mit Festo oder SMC  Profibus-Ventilinsel Stationen machen.
Es gibt Stationen mit integrierten DIG-Inputs für die Reedkontakte der Zylinder.
Du ersparst Dir die Komplette Verdrahtung der Magnetventile auf ET200S.
Die Ventilinseln am Profibus arbeiten sehr stabil !

Die CPU 315 ist schnell genug für diese Aufgabe.Die Zylinder mit RM sind ja auch nicht Pfeilschnell.

Gruß

Willi


----------

